# CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemasonry



## My Freemasonry (Dec 5, 2013)

From my friend Piers Vaughan in New York:

_CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemasonry this Sunday (December .

CBS have just confirmed that, barring major breaking news, the story on Freemasonry by Mo Rocca will be aired this Sunday between 9:00-10:30am EST. This was put together a few months ago, and will feature members of the Grand Lodge of New York, the House of the Temple and other contributors. The intention was to present a fair and accurate view of Freemasonry, rather than the 'shock horror' interpretations aired in recent years.

Fingers crossed._

More...


----------



## crono782 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

Anything to combat the "history channel" rubbish I guess. I'll set it to record and hope that it's tasteful.


----------



## tbcrisler (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

Cool!
I agree about the History Channel nonsense ,
I'll tell my lodge brothers about the segment....
Our stated is this coming Friday ....

Ben Crisler

Manasseh #182


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

Nice thanks for the info ill tune in


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

From his work on the Cooking Channel, Mo Rocca seems to be not disrespectful, but there will definitely be some ribbing.


----------



## MoonlightMadness357 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

So far from what i have caught there seems to be nothing negative being broadcasted so with that being said I hope there is a rebroadcast so that my lodge's profanes and Potential canidates can see it.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

It was decent, but not long enough.


----------



## Ron62cal (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

Thought the piece was well done.   Was informative and neither derogatory or over blown.   Good job.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/enter-the-secret-world-of-the-freemasons/


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

Not too bad at all.
The one thing that we should remember us that we will NEVER prove to the crowd that we are not what conspiracy theorists and scare mongers say we are, and neither should we. If they want to know the truth, let them join and see.


----------



## JJones (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*



Bro Darren said:


> Not too bad at all.
> The one thing that we should remember us that we will NEVER prove to the crowd that we are not what conspiracy theorists and scare mongers say we are, and neither should we. If they want to know the truth, let them join and see.



So mote it be.

It was a neat video but I think we spend a lot of time and effort being apologetic for who we are and trying to justify our existence to people who don't know, and in many cases don't want to know, the truth.


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*



JJones said:


> So mote it be.
> 
> It was a neat video but I think we spend a lot of time and effort being apologetic for who we are and trying to justify our existence to people who don't know, and in many cases don't want to know, the truth.



I agree wholeheartedly. Those who seek the truth will find it. Those who do not, will not accept it even if it is given to them.


----------



## brother josh (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

Brother Blake thank you for posting that video any idea where I might could watch the full thing


----------



## crono782 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*



brother josh said:


> Brother Blake thank you for posting that video any idea where I might could watch the full thing



The link to the video in post #9 IS the full segment. At only 8 minutes, it wasn't very long, huh?


----------



## brother josh (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

Wow I would've thought it would have been at least longer than that


----------



## otherstar (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: CBS Sunday Morning to air segment on Freemason*

Most of the segments on CBS news Sunday Morning are about that long. Rarely will be they be too much longer.


----------

